# tools that changed your life



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

neolitic said:


> When you sober up you will realize that.


OoooooKay!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Ya know what Neo.....I think I just might like you! You have "True Grit"!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> You will soon grow into the shoes you wear.
> 
> 
> Again.
> ...


Look at it like this.
If no one used inch pounds
in the real world.
How long would the manufacture
of torque wrenches calibrated in 
inch pounds continue?
If there was no use there wouldbe
no demand, and there would be no supply.
Some one some where disagrees with you.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes! Someone. Somewhere. Santa Claus is also regarded highly by someone, somewhere!:laughing:


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

*In/Lbs.*

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/1RZY8

Ok. This was the 1st of many things that came up when I googled "In/Lbs." It's a modern, real world application. Maybe you should start leaving cookies and milk on your mantle on Dec. 24th, Malco.

Let's move on.


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Cut it out Sam........Newton/Meters is what you know. The PROPER force index!


Lol yeah I know, but while the monkeys are flinging poo I want to join in!!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> All I am saying is that the marketing Gurus use a BIG number to sound BIG.


I agree with you on this one... it is simply used as a marketing ploy to make the tool seem more powerful when all in all its a simple conversion

the only real way to determin a cordless tools power is by voltage and by the tools gearing/motor/transmission efficiency


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

but this IS a tool forum MALCO so I'm gonna have to go ahead and disagree with you on whether or not they use in/lbs

If you take a look at the name of the site you will see that it is for CONTRACTORS... so we can safely eliminate using automotive tools here... OBVIOUSLY

with the exception of DeWalt (who uses Unit Watts Out), almost all other (construction) tool manufacturers who measure torque of their tools do so in in/lbs

There we have it... argument over... MALCO learned something new... and were all better now

-good day


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

bcradio said:


> but this IS a tool forum MALCO so I'm gonna have to go ahead and disagree with you on whether or not they use in/lbs
> 
> If you take a look at the name of the site you will see that it is for CONTRACTORS... so we can safely eliminate using automotive tools here... OBVIOUSLY
> 
> ...


Yes I did.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

send_it_all said:


> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/1RZY8
> 
> Ok. This was the 1st of many things that came up when I googled "In/Lbs." It's a modern, real world application. Maybe you should start leaving cookies and milk on your mantle on Dec. 24th, Malco.
> 
> Let's move on.


No! My Santa eats ONLY Tofu and Soy Milk.


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

Sawsall and Paslode framer, finish nailers


----------



## apkole (Mar 18, 2006)

Roofing nailer, Skytrac, 18V cordless saw, dump trailer. All have contributed to our productivity immeasurably. Can't ever imagine going back . . . .


----------



## allelectric (May 21, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I was NOT beating on cordless.........ALL I own, at this point, is cordless! (I do not do any Heavy Work these days. That what Subs are for!)
> 
> I just find it hilarious that they have created a "NEW" measuring system to make them sound "Tough". Never, never have I heard of "Inch/pounds" of Torque. The REAL measurement is Newton/Meters or Foot/Pounds.
> 
> Marketing is a wondrous endeavor!


Marketing is, unfortunately, like politics. Tell them what sounds good.

But saying inch pounds of torque is "NEW" measuring system, versus foot pounds, is like saying inches is "NEW" versus feet to measure length. Same as length, just divide inch pounds by 12 to find foot pounds.

In over 30 years of construction and using 100' s of different tools by naerly every manufacturer, after trying Hilti tools, the one thing I am confident in saying is they don't need any hype or misleading advertising. They build very, very good tools. Maybe not the best in everything, but always good performing and the most durable tools i have ever used.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

allelectric said:


> Marketing is, unfortunately, like politics. Tell them what sounds good.
> 
> But saying inch pounds of torque is "NEW" measuring system, versus foot pounds, is like saying inches is "NEW" versus feet to measure length. Same as length, just divide inch pounds by 12 to find foot pounds.
> 
> In over 30 years of construction and using 100' s of different tools by naerly every manufacturer, after trying Hilti tools, the one thing I am confident in saying is they don't need any hype or misleading advertising. They build very, very good tools. Maybe not the best in everything, but always good performing and the most durable tools i have ever used.


 
I have not, and never would, bad mouth Hilti. But for price!!!!

As for In/Lbs versus Ft/Lbs versus Newton Meters........ONLY Newton Meters is real. As in Isaac Newton. He is BEYOND reproach!!!!!!


----------



## SteelCity (May 8, 2008)

*Thread derailed! Let's get back on track!*

For me, going to an Autofeed Screw system (The P13KUE from PAM Fastening) was one of the smarter things I've ever done!! Like many, I used to get down on my hands and knees and fiddle with loose screws in a pouch.. that gets old REAL quick!! Now, I stand up and can drive screws in seconds like there's no tommorrow!! I've figured that I acheive about an 80% labor savings with this bad boy









(and no thats not me LOL... just a pic from the PAM website http://www.pamfast.com)


----------



## go do it (Nov 19, 2006)

i got a new crack pipe today

seems to be changing my life 

wait 

what

did i call you or did you call me

hello


----------



## bob14-0 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hitachi 10" SCMS Up until this purchase I was taking huge risks with my digits, trying to manage tricky cuts with a chop box.

Electric drywall screwgun - is there any other way to go?

Framing nailer - what can I say; it's the ultimate tool for framing.

Construction Master calculator - being a dumb ass with math, this tool is invaluable.

Regards


----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

Probably would have to be the Spring tool nail set. Every finish carpenter should own one of these.


----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I have not, and never would, bad mouth Hilti. But for price!!!!


I will. 

Though I do like Hilti products, and expect them to be better then other brands because of the price. They have let me down. Here is the story in short.

I had to fly to Texas for work, and the batteries on my Makita impact were on their death bed. I ended up borrowing a friends extra Hilti 1? volt impact that he never uses. I had the Hilti sitting on the 3rd step of a 4' ladder. I bumped it, and it fell off. I then went to used the impact, and it didn't work. The next thing I knew it was smoking. I tried both batteries, with the same results. So here I am in Texas with a tool that I need, and it doest work, because of a 4' fall. It then cost $60 to get it fixed. 

Sorry for going off topic.


----------



## billy d (Mar 12, 2008)

Mafall


----------

